# Nothing to brag about



## LDUBS (Jun 22, 2018)

Youngest son and I got out for about 3 1/2 hours this morning. Water level at the lake looks very high compared to what I saw last time I was there. Trolling at 35' - 45' in 120' of water. Water temp 75 deg. Lost one and caught one. One shown has some copepods but not a problem after I filet it. I was expecting to come home with an ice chest full of trout. Oh well, next time.


----------



## richg99 (Jun 24, 2018)

Hey, you were out on the water with your son. That's enough of a reward for me.


----------

